# Tips on Guppy Fry?



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I just got some guppy fries.

Any idea on how to keep them is appreciated.

They're in my 15 gallon breeder net right now because they would most likely be eaten up by the crays/cichlid/plecos. if allowed to swim freely...

But what do i feed them? Any tips and tricks you're willing to share regarding raising guppies would be much appreciated too

*Posted in the right Section this time*


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

I feed mine finely crushed up flake food or live brine shrimp.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just what I feed my adult guppys, crushed flakes usually. Hardy buggers...found one in my filter. and it was still alive


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

how often do u feed?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well guppy fries stomach empties in 20 minutes 
. I would try for 2-3 times. But I have java moss in my tank and water lettuce which they nibble on as well.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

2-3 times a day? or a week?


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

a day ... I usually feed at least 3 times daily, 4 or 5 if I'm home (and only enough what they'll eat in 5 minutes).


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

King Ed Pets sells Hikari First Bites for $2.99 + 30% off now. I like to use it for at least a couple weeks before switching to regular flakes. I feed them 4-6 times small amount. That little package will last you forever.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They are in a tank with there parents and others, feed 2-3 times a day. I have heard 6 times with small amount is the best if you want to grow em out fast. Not interested in that though =P


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

At what point can you take them out of the breeder net and put them in with the rest of the fish


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I feed mine a mix of flake and dried brine shrimp the same as i feed the adults... I just put some of each in a little mortar and pestle I found at the dollar store... it's only the size of a shot glass but that will last a long time!

You can take them out of the breeder when there are to big to be eaten!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Momobobo said:


> Just what I feed my adult guppys, crushed flakes usually. Hardy buggers...found one in my filter. and it was still alive


as far as i could tell ive had 4 go through my filter today alone

1 died and the rest were fine


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Edarion said:


> At what point can you take them out of the breeder net and put them in with the rest of the fish


once they're bigger than the biggest fishs mouth


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Ours are in the shrimp tank with the tetras and about 10 billion snails. We're feeding them Hikari First Bites 2x/day, plus the tank is planted.

Leaving them with the parents while they're small usually ends in cannibalism. Ours will go back with the parents once they're large enough not to be munched in a single bite.


----------

